# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  New bunny gun excel arms accelerator 22wmr semi

## dannyb

I was very pleased to take ownership of my new pest control rifle this week.
I bought a excel arms accelerator 22wmr semi from Ken at 55six in Welly.
Ken was fantastic to deal with and everything he told me was spot on.
I finally got to the range today to run a couple different types of ammo through it to test function before I start customizing it to suit me.

----------


## Nathanfish

Following  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mintie

Don't loose the mag tool, pain in the arse to load the mags up without it!

----------


## hotbarrels

What size grouping did you get and with what ammo?

----------


## Ftx325

How does it balance with that plastic out the back and heavy barrel out the front? Suppressor next?

----------


## dannyb

> Don't loose the mag tool, pain in the arse to load the mags up without it!


Easy to load without the tool it's all in the technique  :Thumbsup:

----------


## dannyb

> Mag in pistol grip?
> 
> To each their own. Doesn't give me wood. But that pipe looks a bit orright. Fuckn near an inch bull profile eh?


Correct on both counts mag is in the pistol grip and yes bull barrel do about 88mm thick.

----------


## dannyb

> How does it balance with that plastic out the back and heavy barrel out the front? Suppressor next?


It's surprisingly weighty at 3.658kg skoped, but because it's so short it actually balances really nicely and I think the pistol grip also helps.
It's only 825mm from crown to end of the butt it really points very nicely.

----------


## dannyb

I already have plans for a fore grip and single point sling.
I also have a 1 piece quick release scope mount as to mount the scope where I need it for eye relief it covers one of the takedown screws that you need to access to clean and maintain the rifle.
I know the qr scope mount will mean I have to check zero after cleaning but that's ok.
I also have plans for a custom over barrel suppressor that comes back to the hand guard.

----------


## dannyb

> What size grouping did you get and with what ammo?


Tested 2 different lots of ammo today, of interest the instruction manual states to use 40gn or heavier with a mv of 1870fps or greater.
Here is a group shot with Winchester 40gn JHP
6 shots at 50 yards in windy conditions. Took my time and made sure every shot was on point




Here is a 9 round mag dump as fast as I could pull the trigger with cci 40gn game points which it clearly loves.

----------


## dannyb

> Well. The only question now is: Why??


I think the more appropriate question is why not  :Grin:

----------


## dannyb

> Would be interesting to see the numbering on those shots. Up-down-up-down... or left to right or...?


Which group ? The winchester or the cci ?

----------


## dannyb

> winnies.
> kinda 2 lines of 3 shots, 1" apart vertically.


Couldn't say that particular group was shot by my mate but to be honest I shot a few 9 round groups with the winnies and they were pretty similar, those are 1/2 inch squares on the target too btw.
It definitely preferred the cci ammo.

----------


## Cigar

> Correct on both counts mag is in the pistol grip and yes bull barrel do about *88mm thick.*


Faaarrrkkkk! That would be heavy...

----------


## dannyb

> Faaarrrkkkk! That would be heavy...


It's just over 3.5kg scoped but to be honest being so short and having the pistol grip it actually shoulders nicely and doesn't feel that heavy, my previous bunny gun was a 23inch barreled laminate stocked muzzle forward suppressed bolt action marlin which felt heavy and was a pita being so long jumping in and out of the bunny shooting wagon of death

----------


## dannyb

> Weeeeeeeeellllll well well.
> 
> I'm just interested in data. The knowing of things. Chrony would be good, too.
> 
> Seems pretty distinct pattern. only bottom right, which, assuming shooter is good, would indicate coldbore or manual-loading the action. dump first shot into the berm and stack the rest.
> 
> Wonder if match ammo would help, or if weight sorting, rim thickness,  or some such.


Who knows,  the cci ammo will be what I go with and when I have stocked up on it I will run it over the chrono

----------


## Steve123

> It's just over 3.5kg scoped but to be honest being so short and having the pistol grip it actually shoulders nicely and doesn't feel that heavy, my previous bunny gun was a 23inch barreled laminate stocked muzzle forward suppressed bolt action marlin which felt heavy and was a pita being so long jumping in and out of the bunny shooting wagon of death


Have you taken it out bunny busting yet? What's it carry and handle like? Does it point well for snap shots?

----------


## dannyb

> Have you taken it out bunny busting yet? What's it carry and handle like? Does it point well for snap shots?


Literally first time shooting it today, will be going back to gunworks for a suppressor.
Then when I have it back I'll add a fore grip then it's bunny busting time  :Thumbsup:

----------


## csmiffy

Nice one.

----------


## dannyb

> 88mm= 3.5" dia
> 
> Assumed 8.8, which would round out OD at 22mm.


Yeah that  :Grin:  very tired joys of shift work getting in the way of braining  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mudgripz

Early days for you and rifle yet - and do try a few Hornady V-Max 30gr just to see how it goes..

How does grouping compare with your just sold Marlin 917?  Gadgetman's Marlin 22wmr was shooting just less than 1/2" for 5 shot groups at 50m, and mine was touching 0.3.  BUT .. mine has scope issues at the moment methinks..

----------


## dannyb

> Early days for you and rifle yet - and do try a few Hornady V-Max 30gr just to see how it goes..
> 
> How does grouping compare with your just sold Marlin 917?  Gadgetman's Marlin 22wmr was shooting just less than 1/2" for 5 shot groups at 50m, and mine was touching 0.3.  BUT .. mine has scope issues at the moment methinks..


Yeah will be trying v max and a few others, I need to shoot some careful groups with the cci when I get a chance,  but had no trouble hitting the 6" gong 9 out of 9 times at 100 yards (no big claim I know).
Plenty of time for all that though, safe to say it shoots plenty good enough, and to be honest I rarely shot groups with the marlin just zeroed it and went out head busting bunnies out to 150 yards which it did no worries  :Thumbsup: 
After all its not a target rifle  :Pacman:

----------


## Ftx325

Well I'm glad you're happy with your new toy @dannyb and hopefully it will bring you many hours of fun spreading high speed lead poisoning throughout your local bunny population....
It's a shame having to remove the scope for cleaning though. I originally looked seriously at the CZ 22mag tactical but after learning that too requires scope and rail removal for barrel cleaning it put me off.

----------


## mudgripz

Yes - good on you Dan for trying something different. One of the best things you can do in a shooting career is from time to time walk the road less travelled.  Be prepared to try different calibers, perhaps old school rounds, different actions, different makes etc.  Its often where you learn most - setting up and using new rifles that will require thought and experimentation.  You'll be finding that already with the Marlin 336 lever in 30-30.

Having to remove the scope for cleaning not ideal but you'll work through such issues as you experiment with this rifle, and over time you'll find out if its for you. If not there are plenty more to trial...  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Ranger 888

Nice! being a .22 WMR, make sure you clean the bore regularly. Copper jacketed projectiles at magnum speed do foul the bore. Happy hunting!

----------


## country cuts

the wood version of the cz 512 comes apart and goes back together easy without taking the scope off

----------


## Marty Henry

There is a review of it and two other 22 mags that 55 six sell on the guns and hunting magazine website that's quite interesting.

----------


## dannyb

> There is a review of it and two other 22 mags that 55 six sell on the guns and hunting magazine website that's quite interesting.


got a link ?

----------


## Moa Hunter

Nice rifle Danny. I am pleased to read you are replacing the worlds most scungey scope mounts with something better !!
How is that comb height ? Just thinking that after the success with the mod 70 stock repair, it might be possible to have the comb customised ??

----------


## dannyb

> Nice rifle Danny. I am pleased to read you are replacing the worlds most scungey scope mounts with something better !!
> How is that comb height ? Just thinking that after the success with the mod 70 stock repair, it might be possible to have the comb customised ??


won't bother tutuing with it till I have it set up the way I want  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Marty Henry

> got a link ?


Don't think I can, it's by subscription I carried my printed one over last year. It says save for offline viewing so I might try that.
https://nzguns.co.nz/guns/searching-...ifle-part-one/

----------


## Marty Henry

https://nzguns.co.nz/guns/searching-...ifle-part-two/

----------


## dannyb

> Don't think I can, it's by subscription I carried my printed one over last year. It says save for offline viewing so I might try that.


I'd be keen to read it if possible, the rifle used for that review is the actual rifle I purchased from Ken at 55six, obviously has had a few rounds through it for the review but otherwise as new and backed by Ken with a full warranty.

----------


## dannyb

> https://nzguns.co.nz/guns/searching-...ifle-part-two/


can't read it without subscribing, will have to do that after work as I cannot access it through the work PC  :Oh Noes:

----------


## viper

Hi @dannyb , sorry mate I only just saw this thread, for some reason thought it would be posted in another part of the forum. Mate it looks the business and something a bit different. Good to see it's already showing potential even in the breaking in period.
I will watch with interest. 
My Marlin 917 is about to be replaced also  but I will stick to the 17HMR as it suits environments where I shoot better and the distances also .
Currently looking at CZ or the semi Savage A17 . Getting a mix of good and bad reports on the A17 where the CZ is always highly rated................decisions.

----------


## dannyb

> Hi @dannyb , sorry mate I only just saw this thread, for some reason thought it would be posted in another part of the forum. Mate it looks the business and something a bit different. Good to see it's already showing potential even in the breaking in period.
> I will watch with interest. 
> My Marlin 917 is about to be replaced also  but I will stick to the 17HMR as it suits environments where I shoot better and the distances also .
> Currently looking at CZ or the semi Savage A17 . Getting a mix of good and bad reports on the A17 where the CZ is always highly rated................decisions.


I had to think carefully about the CZ 512, I really wanted a semi but I don't think the savage is quite there in the semi platform as far as reliability.
i think if the 512 tac wasn't such a pita to disassemble it would have made my decision a lot harder as the adjustable but stock was appealing to me as a taller fella.
in the end I was sucked in by the bullpup design which makes it very handy, most of my bunny shooting is done from a vehicle and handling the rifle in and out of the truck was a pita with it being so long.
have you thought about a 204 ruger ? that would make a killer long range bunny rig  :Cool:

----------


## Ben Waimata

> Don't think I can, it's by subscription I carried my printed one over last year. It says save for offline viewing so I might try that.
> https://nzguns.co.nz/guns/searching-...ifle-part-one/


Can anyone give a brief summary of what is clearly an excellent review of these three rifles?

----------


## timattalon

With the scope mount, I had an older remington 7600 some years ago and it had a Pecar(?) scope clamp that was built like a hinge. It would "flip" the scope to the side. I do not know how well it worked but it would mean you could access under the scope without removing it. Here is a diagram of how it worked. No idea what it was called, perhaps someone else can help.

----------


## viper

nope I have been down the varmint centre fire route and it's not particle for me, my varminting work is all rimfire , makes life easier as farmers just buy me bricks at a time.

----------


## dannyb

> With the scope mount, I had an older remington 7600 some years ago and it had a Pecar(?) scope clamp that was built like a hinge. It would "flip" the scope to the side. I do not know how well it worked but it would mean you could access under the scope without removing it. Here is a diagram of how it worked. No idea what it was called, perhaps someone else can help. 
> 
> Attachment 150034


the whole top comes off anyway so a bit of a thing, will just need to see how it goes as far as returning to zero after stripping it down, according the the nz gunz review there were no issues with it holding zero post stripping and re assembly.

----------


## dannyb

> nope I have been down the varmint centre fire route and it's not particle for me, my varminting work is all rimfire , makes life easier as farmers just buy me bricks at a time.


fair call  :Thumbsup:

----------


## dannyb

First evolution begins.....
QR mount arrived today, it's a bit higher than the weaver mounts I had it in and makes for a much more comfortable cheek weld.

----------


## gonetropo

the wifes 6.5 grendell suppressor fits onto my new rossi 22 mag. i will ley ya know if it works. be interesting to compare he excel to it ( still jealous though)

----------


## Bill999

> With the scope mount, I had an older remington 7600 some years ago and it had a Pecar(?) scope clamp that was built like a hinge. It would "flip" the scope to the side. I do not know how well it worked but it would mean you could access under the scope without removing it. Here is a diagram of how it worked. No idea what it was called, perhaps someone else can help. 
> 
> Attachment 150034


My dad has something similar on a 35rem pump action apparently for bush hunting

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Can anyone give a brief summary of what is clearly an excellent review of these three rifles?


They all shoot well. It's only $5 to sign up for am month, we should support them.

----------


## tiroahunta

> They all shoot well. It's only $5 to sign up for am month, we should support them.


Stopped supporting NZ Guns went they went digital. I get the reasons, I just like the paper version of which i was a long time supporter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

Well big thanks to   @Aoraki who scored me a brick of cci gamepoints and   @Phil_H for giving me some 30gn vmax to try as well.
Spent the afternoon at the range with the intent to check drop on paper but it was 2 damn windy, I managed to test the vmax and cci at 50 yards between gusts and it shoots pretty much the same although the  max shoots a little higher I'm guessing due to the velocity.
They both print equally good groups.
Here is a sample group of 5 shots at 50 yards.



Mid cycle  :Cool: 



https://youtu.be/yrZaTbXerd0

----------


## dannyb

https://youtu.be/yrZaTbXerd0

----------


## dannyb

Warning if tacticool offends you look away now  :Zomg: 
Few more mods to the accelerator.
New low mount 45degree piccatinny mount so I can mount the torch lower instead of above the scope.
New lower front mount piccatinny and vertical fore grip.
I know it looks tacticool but both these mods also make the rifle much nicer to point when shouldered standing.
The vertical foregrip especially helps with supporting the front whilst standing.
I would have mounted the torch under lithe front if it wasn't for the vertical fore grip.
I have always found the torch mounted above the scope to be a bit of a pain when shooting bunnies out the window of the truck so hopefully this lower side mount helps with that too, if not I'll have to try something else.

----------


## Steve123

It's only tacticool if it  doesn't work

----------


## 223nut

You putting a can on the end? Then it really will be tactikool

----------


## dannyb

> You putting a can on the end? Then it really will be tactikool


yup gotta save some pennies as it's a custom job from gunworks, full over barrel back to the hand guard, I  have a couple other projects soaking up surplus funds at the moment though  :XD:

----------


## carlhurley

I cut the bar between the pistol grip off mine had  to brace it at the top

----------


## dannyb

> I cut the bar between the pistol grip off mine had  to brace it at the top Attachment 151545


brace it with what and how ? 
also curious as to why you removed the bar it doesn't seem to get in the way to me and I have big sasquatch hands  :Grin: 

just noticed you have your scope a lot lower than me, I found it really awkward with the scope in lower mounts to get a good cheek weld that resulted in a half decent eye relief how do you find it with the scope mounted that low ?

did you shorten the barrel on yours or is that a semi over barrel suppressor ?

sorry lots of questions  :Grin:

----------


## Ftx325

> Warning if tacticool offends you look away now 
> Few more mods to the accelerator.
> New low mount 45degree piccatinny mount so I can mount the torch lower instead of above the scope.
> New lower front mount piccatinny and vertical fore grip.
> I know it looks tacticool but both these mods also make the rifle much nicer to point when shouldered standing.
> The vertical foregrip especially helps with supporting the front whilst standing.
> I would have mounted the torch under lithe front if it wasn't for the vertical fore grip.
> I have always found the torch mounted above the scope to be a bit of a pain when shooting bunnies out the window of the truck so hopefully this lower side mount helps with that too, if not I'll have to try something else.
> 
> ...


Mate that is very cool. Agree re the torch mounting . Never liked them hanging off the scope or above the barrel particularly with a stainless barrel as I found the light wash reflection in the scope ruins the scope picture. And I also like the foregrip. I had the same one on my evil rifle and mounted the torch in a 45 degree mount on a rail on the side of the handguard hanging down and managed to get it in the perfect spot so I could turn the torch on and off with my thumb ( lenser 7.2 torch with button on end cap) while holding the rifle in shooting position.
 Nice rifle @dannyb.      :Thumbsup:

----------


## dannyb

> Mate that is very cool. Agree re the torch mounting . Never liked them hanging off the scope or above the barrel particularly with a stainless barrel as I found the light wash reflection in the scope ruins the scope picture. And I also like the foregrip. I had the same one on my evil rifle and mounted the torch in a 45 degree mount on a rail on the side of the handguard hanging down and managed to get it in the perfect spot so I could turn the torch on and off with my thumb ( lenser 7.2 torch with button on end cap) while holding the rifle in shooting position.
>  Nice rifle @dannyb.


it's getting there.....I have a tail mounted remote switch which attaches to the stock where ever I decide to mount it ? haven't decided on that yet will need to see what works may even have it on the vertical fore grip. waiting to try the torch set up at night time to see if I get any of that horrible light wash you mention with the torch mounted where it is.
to be fair there are options there too, I could wrap the barrell in camo tape or similar temporarily until the over barrel suppressor is done, the suppressor with a neoprene sleeve fitted may in itself may solve that issue anyway

----------


## carlhurley

put a bar from the picattiny rail to the top of the stock just screwed it in will tidy it up at some stage am lefthanded got in the way of my arm have no problems with the scope its an over barrel suppressor came off my confiscated steyr aug

----------


## dannyb

> put a bar from the picattiny rail to the top of the stock just screwed it in will tidy it up at some stage am lefthanded got in the way of my arm have no problems with the scope its an over barrel suppressor came off my confiscated steyr aug


So did you shorten the barrel at all ?

----------


## dannyb

On a side note tested the torch mount out last night and no light wash off the barrel so that's a bonus  :Cool:

----------


## carlhurley

no barrel was already threaded when I got it dont know if it had been shortened dont think so

----------


## gonetropo

@dannyb

----------


## dannyb

> no barrel was already threaded when I got it dont know if it had been shortened dont think so


What's the length from the front of the hand guard to the muzzle witjout the suppressor fitted ?

----------


## dannyb

> @dannyb
> 
> Attachment 151594


Nothing wrong with that   :Cool:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## gonetropo

> Nothing wrong with that


unfortunately the scope failed shortly after  :Sad:

----------


## dannyb

> unfortunately the scope failed shortly after


In what way ?

----------


## gonetropo

reticle snapped !!

----------


## 40mm

> Well. The only question now is: Why??


Just need one in .22 x 45r

----------


## Ftx325

> reticle snapped !!


that 22 recoil can be brutal...   :Thumbsup:

----------


## csmiffy

I tried to see if they could do one in 17wsm, considering they already do a 22 magnum and a 5.7x28.
Thought it would be a piece of piss for them.
never heard back. Mind you the guys at 55six hinted that they might not.

----------


## carlhurley

155mm

----------


## dannyb

@carlhurley what ammo and what sort of accuracy are you getting ?

----------


## carlhurley

hornady vmax 30gn all the turkeys and peacocks seem to die havent tried to see how they group just went and bought a whole lot from gun city before the price went up

----------


## dannyb

> hornady vmax 30gn all the turkeys and peacocks seem to die havent tried to see how they group just went and bought a whole lot from gun city before the price went up


What sort of range ? I'm coincidentally chasing a few turkeys later this week  :Cool:

----------


## carlhurley

100 to 150 metres

----------


## Wingman

I used one for a while for busting hares in the maize crops but have since changed to a CZ 527 in .17 mach IV.  Found no real advantage of the .22 WMR over running .22lr and figured if I was going to be paying $35+ for a box of ammo I may as well be using a centerfire and hand loading. .22 magnum is way over priced for a cartridge that goes subsonic around 100y and really is only as useful as a .22LR. 
Mine wouldnt feed anything other than the ballistic tip ammo but shot the Vmax very well.  I ran a Hardy rimfire over barrel suppressor. I gave the trigger a good work up too as it was shyte out of the box, this came at the cost of a non working safety catch but I never use one anyway, empty chamber is the only safe. They need high rings to be comfortable. 
Mags can be a bitch to load if you forget the little finger assist pin they come with. Shot plenty of hares with mine and the odd goat. 
I see they have skimped on the barrel fluting now.. pity as there is a lot of weight in the tube.

----------


## Marty Henry

They do seem to be a bit of a polarizing bit of kit it's either yes or no. I looked at one but didn't like the weight or  grip.

----------


## 223nut

> . i wonder if hornady or winchester are looking at a souped up rimfire case to keep within current laws.


NZ market is pretty small, can still keep hoping!

----------


## dannyb

> I used one for a while for busting hares in the maize crops but have since changed to a CZ 527 in .17 mach IV.  Found no real advantage of the .22 WMR over running .22lr and figured if I was going to be paying $35+ for a box of ammo I may as well be using a centerfire and hand loading. .22 magnum is way over priced for a cartridge that goes subsonic around 100y and really is only as useful as a .22LR. 
> Mine wouldnt feed anything other than the ballistic tip ammo but shot the Vmax very well.  I ran a Hardy rimfire over barrel suppressor. I gave the trigger a good work up too as it was shyte out of the box, this came at the cost of a non working safety catch but I never use one anyway, empty chamber is the only safe. They need high rings to be comfortable. 
> Mags can be a bitch to load if you forget the little finger assist pin they come with. Shot plenty of hares with mine and the odd goat. 
> I see they have skimped on the barrel fluting now.. pity as there is a lot of weight in the tube



Nah they aren't skimping on the fluting, mine is an older one that was ex demo, it shoots the 30gn vmax extremely well but also shoots cci 40gn gamepoints equally as well too, would love to know how you managed to lighten the trigger ? Was it difficult ? The trigger is the one let down.

----------


## Marty Henry

> just need a decent 22rf something that shoots a 50gr at 2600fps or better. i wonder if hornady or winchester are looking at a souped up rimfire case to keep within current laws.


I think the problem there is the case head is also the primer so the bit that's supposed to take the most pressure has to be uniformly soft enough to be crimped by the firing pin anywhere on the rim. Ramset cartridges have been used for wildcats before but breech and firing pin tolerance  has to be spot on. But hey if they can get caseless ammunition to work it shouldn't be that much of an issueissue however  as 223 nut says there has to be a market

----------


## Wingman

I cant recall what I did exactly, theres been many triggers through the workshop..probably shortened the sear a bit and polished it.. Id remember if I saw the parts again.
I do remember it made a very nice trigger of it though

----------


## dannyb

> I cant recall what I did exactly, theres been many triggers through the workshop..probably shortened the sear a bit and polished it.. Id remember if I saw the parts again.
> I do remember it made a very nice trigger of it though


I probably won't tutu with it then and will leave it to a gunsmith  :Grin:

----------


## Ben Waimata

> just need a decent 22rf something that shoots a 50gr at 2600fps or better. i wonder if hornady or winchester are looking at a souped up rimfire case to keep within current laws.


NZ market is small.... and everyone knows that if a rimfire equivalent of .223 was produced it would immediately made illegal for semi autos here by OIC.

----------

